# Harvard Art Museum Mobile Patrol



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176610485


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

They are advertising once again for this position. Don't know if they didn't get adequate applicants or after several months, another opening has occurred. (They have no cruisers that anyone is aware of, so this confuses me.)


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Can I use Bob Ross as a reference?


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Maybe they use Uber..?


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Mobile patrol =. Your walking alot


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Oakum yokum said:


> Mobile patrol =. Your walking alot


Driving golf carts up and down museum corridors maybe? OR you cover the branch on the Alabama coast?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

woodyd said:


> Didn't Harvard outsource security to Securitas? Are they bringing it back in house?


The museums have their own. Securitas covers everything else.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Should just hire youngsters and issue skateboards...


----------

